

Hyro - a cross-platorn, real-time HTML5 editor - jawerty
http://github.com/jawerty/Hyro

======
jawerty
Hello, I'm the creator of this app. If there's any confusion, I did in fact
change the name from 'Hyper' to 'Hyro'. This was for many reasons (some of
them legal). However, it is the same app, just a different name.

